# Cod Liver Oil



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking for info on a good Cod Liver Oil supplement for my family (well mainly myself and 2yo DD - I think DH will take some work). I saw a few older threads and thought I'd start fresh!

Currently we take D3 drops from Nature's Answer (about 4000 IU for DD and 4-8000 IU for me), DD is on Therbiotic Chewables from our ND because of intolerance to others (I need to get on a better probiotic as well), and we supplement with SA (Vit C) as needed for colds and such.

DD and myself are sensitive to dairy/soy/gluten (DH we know is gluten intolerant and presumably dairy/soy as well, he just won't let me get in him into the ND!) and DD is also allergic to oats.

We eat fairly clean, sort of bouncing between paleo and vegan (ironic, I know) since that's the easiest way for us to avoid dairy and gluten and I like the idea of keeping DD from getting to used to eating sugar (she's got an amazingly open palate and eats every vegetable under the sun willingly!).

Looking to add the CLO to round out the supplements we take and cover any areas we may be lacking in food. I don't love all veggies like my DD does so my veggie intake is much less than it should be, and while we do eat organic eggs by the dozens, the lack of our ability to consume butter at the moment makes me want this more as an insurance policy than anything else. I am due for another ND visit (just saving up) so it may be something I discuss with her as well but wanted to get the ball rolling on research and already the biggest hurdle seems to be the 2 major divides: to take or not to take CLO's (this was the link I found regarding that: http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2008/12/23/important-cod-liver-oil-update.aspx) and whether to take fermented or non-fermented (I've seen a huge divide in this area and it seems mostly based on preference and tolerance). I'm of Irish/Danish/Norwegian descent so I l tend to lean towards the FCLO because of the traditional diet aspect and the fact that my distant relatives most likely consumed large amounts of fermented fish products. I have seen that some CLO's source part of the ingredients from soy which we are looking to avoid. Also of interest, I did the 23andme testing (pre-FDA ban) and learned, genetically speaking, I should have no issues with dairy so I'm hopeful it's just a temporary problem and we can transition back to some dairy (most likely raw or at the very least organic) once we heal our guts up a bit more. For now my only processed guilty pleasure is Daiya vegan cheese









Thanks all!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Gentle bump


----------



## sidrajedi (Apr 10, 2014)

My family uses Blue Ice FCLO even my 13 month old DD likes it. I notice a difference in my ADD when I take it on the regular. I honestly don't know all the details but my husband insists that fermented is best and that blue ice is the only real brand of FCLO on the market (he's usually right about these things IME).

I reccomend it from my personal experience with it but I'm sad to say I don't know all the research that supports it.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

I think FCLO is the way to go because it's so completely unprocessed and unheated. It's gross, yes, but I don't find it hard to take at all, just chase it with something and it's fine. And Green Pastures is the only FCLO available currently (though I think there will be another brand available soon, I think through radiant life...? Don't quote me). DS will take it mixed in a little raw milk. We get the cinnamon flavor; I've tried a lot and it's the most palatable by a long shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dernretellin (Jun 24, 2014)

agree,We get the cinnamon flavor; I've tried a lot and it's the most palatable by a long shot.thanks


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

We take Carlson's.


----------



## bayosgirl87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Green Pastures is kind of expensive for us, but I did find a (to me) acceptable alternative. It's not fermented, but is not heated and is minimally processed. It's called Sonne's. I think I bought it at Vitacost for around $20 for a 12 ounce glass bottle.


----------



## Ethelpea (Mar 3, 2010)

Carlson's Lemon Flavor here. The kids (all of 'em) line up for it. I supplement with extra D3. Half the battle is getting them to TAKE it and with Carlson's there is no battle.


----------

